# Halloween USA



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Don't mean to change the subject but they opened a HalloweenUSA Store down the street from me. Eventhough Spirits left a bad taste in my mouth, I decided to give this store a try. It was better than Spirits but not by much. But better.

Enclosed is a picture of a prop that they have in a rafle. I of course signed up.


----------



## Dungeon Keeper (Sep 25, 2009)

DeathTouch said:


> Don't mean to change the subject but they opened a HalloweenUSA Store down the street from me. Eventhough Spirits left a bad taste in my mouth, I decided to give this store a try. It was better than Spirits but not by much. But better.
> 
> Enclosed is a picture of a prop that they have in a rafle. I of course signed up.


I stopped by a Halloween USA store the other day and they had the same prop on display at the front for a raffle also. By far the coolest prop in the store. I may try to incorporate a motorized spin off of it in next years haunt.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

In our local Halloween USA the customer service sucks I was an asst mgr at spirit last year the best was after close scoring broken props I got a stand up Hanable Lector that was "broken" to later find out it was the try me button


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I moved these posts to a new thread since it was going off topic on the Spirit Halloween Blah thread

 happy posting


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I actually like USA a little more than Spirit here. We had a Halloween Express last year, but they didn't come back. Spirit is smaller here, and it is a lot of costumes. USA has some "funky" props that I haven't seen other places.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I agree. Halloween USA is better than Spirit this year.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

They had that same jester at our spirit store.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

We just have Halloween USA, I've never been in a Spirit. Guess I'm not missing much?


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

A Halloween City store opened up by me and had that same clown prop along with a bunch of other cool stuff... much better than the spirit store


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Much better than Spirit...because Spirit was too chicken to compete in the Dallas market. 

When I asked about a animatronic witch, the store owner said it was the only one they had of that style. I loved it. He said, "$35 or I have to find out price." I said sold. The folks in that store were absolutely great. One of the few times I found the mgr on the way out of the store to compliment the store on their employees. Courteous, helpful, polite, etc.

A few weeks later, another Halloween USA store opened a bit closer to me. Darned if the folks there weren't just as friendly and service oriented as the other store.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have always had great service from halloween usa, and they have better prices also.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Must just be Lansing


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> Much better than Spirit...because Spirit was too chicken to compete in the Dallas market.


I have been to several Halloween USAs. They are ok but I think in general the stock is down because their supply isn't there.

BTW DarkLore, they opened a bunch of Spirits around here. I have been to 2 of them. They just opened later than they usually do.

Back to your regularly scheduled thread. Don't want to change it back to a Spirit discussion.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

I went to Halloween USA yesterday to buy something and the checker asked if I was in the military and if she could see my ID. I showed it to her and got 15% off. Score! I know I'll be going there again.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

They also offer coupons online.


----------



## Jack_O_Lantern (Oct 15, 2009)

Sounds like a good store. Unfortunately, we don't have a single one in the Carolinas. Down here, we're stuck with Halloween Express, and their stock is, to say the least, quite disappointing this season.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Woah. Went to Halloween USA at lunch today, and they are shrinking! They have consolidated several shelves, and they are spacing the store out more. I thought they would restock, but they must just be selling out. I mean, there are NO tombstones (minus the little tiny cheap ones) left in the store. How crazy is that? I wasn't actually there for tombstones, but still.....

Kind of sucks. The after Halloween sales are going to be terrible. There is hardly anything left there that I even want.


----------

